# favorite modern ?art? music (strictly)



## vamos (Oct 9, 2009)

going back to minimalism/jazz and onward. no viennese school unless whatever. i want to talk about the most modern of the modern, i know there have to be people here who are into the so called "avant-garde." question any of my choices and i will defend why it deserves to be included in a conversation alongside such names as debussey, stravinsky, schoenberg, cage, ravel, and so on mozart etc.


- philip glass - music in twelve parts

- john zorn - six litanies for heliogabalus/spillane/cobra/locus solus/torture garden/many others

- peter brotzmann -machine gun

- autechre - confield

- brad mehldau

- miles davis - on the corner, birth of the cool, esp, bitches brew, miles smiles

- squarepusher - go plastic

- aphex twin - drukqs

-stockhausen - most all of that i've heard

-TELL ME MORE TO LISTEN TO


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

Cool list, vamos.

I saw Peter Brötzmann live just a couple of month ago, in Fresnes-en-Woëvre. Wow. A giant among giants. I've never heard any Brad Mehldau, so thanks for the heads up.

You might also like Ulrich Krieger, another avant sax player.

Zbigniew Karkowski, for sure.

Thomas Dumizio.

You should have some Otomo Yoshihide if you don't have any already. (He and Martin Tétreault have done several turntable duets, all extremely tasty.)

Which brings us to eRikm, who worked a lot with Luc Ferrari in the last years of _that_ giant's life. I saw eRikm live just recently, too, and just east of Fresnes-en-Woëvre in Metz. There's apparently quite an active new music scene in Metz. Check it out if you're ever in the northish east of France.

Zeena Parkins has done some pretty fun stuff. I haven't kept up with her, though. Don't know what she's been up to recently.

There's tons of stuff. Where to stop? Maybe right here.

Enjoy!

[Edit. You might also like _My Cat is an Alien,_ too. Couple of Italian brothers who like to make good noise. And _Busratch,_ a Japanese turntable duo.]


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I've been getting a bit into the avant-garde type stuff; I've listened to some music by Berio, and as far as jazz goes I've got Miles Davis' "Kind of Blue." All of it's really intriguing to me. Admittedly, the Berio I've listened to isn't really hardcore avant-garde (Sinfonia and the violin duets, along with some of the Sequenze), but I'd like to learn more about this genre.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Oct 24, 2009)

With Aphex Twin, Squarepusher and Autechre on your list, I'd suggest checking out Venetian Snares. In particular _Rossz Csillag Alatt Született_.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Univers Zero.






and other links from there. . .


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

vamos said:


> question any of my choices and i will defend why it deserves to be included in a conversation alongside such names as debussey, stravinsky, schoenberg, cage, ravel, and so on mozart etc.


I question your choices, explain..


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

I am impressed by some guy naming people I have never even heard of. I'll have to give them a try.

For more 'modern' jazz try Tomasz Stanko, Don Cherry, Derek Bailey, Kurt Rosenwinkel, Sonny Sharrock, Dave Liebman, Sun Ra, Eric Dolphy, Soft Machine, Bohren und der Club de Gore and the Global Unity Orchestra. I don't necessarily enjoy all their stuff but I have heard at least a few good pieces by most of them listed. I know some of them had been going since the 50/60's so I use the word 'modern' loosely.

There's also a current Scandinavian guitarist/composer who I heard some interesting stuff from but I can't remember his name.

Oh, and the obvious guys like Riley, Reich, Young, Adams, Eno etc. I particularly like Glenn Branca's 'Lesson No 1'.



World Violist said:


> I've been getting a bit into the avant-garde type stuff; I've listened to some music by Berio, and as far as jazz goes I've got Miles Davis' "Kind of Blue."


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

Argus said:


> There's also a current Scandinavian guitarist/composer who I heard some interesting stuff from but I can't remember his name.


That's not Magnus Andersson, is it? (No, I just checked. There's no reference to Magnus being a composer. He's a monster performer, though.)

Lemme know if you remember whoever it is you're thinking of.

I second Venetian Snares, by the way, and would add Pan Sonic to that.

You might want to check out the a-chronology series on sub rosa. It's "an anthology of noise & electronic music," and if you don't find something you like somewhere on those sets, then you might as well just donate your ears to charity and go live next to Garth Brooks.*

*My deepest apologies to all Garth Brooks fans. I of course meant Kenny Loggins. The mind is a terrible thing to waste.


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

vamos said:


> - autechre - confield


Alas, Autechre's last great album. 

Er let me think

Glenn Branca - The Ascension
The Velvet Underground - White Light/White Heat
John Coltraine - A Love Supreme
Moondog - Bird's Lament
Susumu Yokota - The Boy and the Tree
Philip Glass - String Quartets


----------

